# HD Locals Question, Again...



## Bigsauce (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm sure yer all tired of seeing questions like this but I gotta ask. I have just ordered and had installed a 622 and two 211's. Ordered the HD package and the Local HD Package. I'm in Three Rivers Michigan but recieve the Grand Rapids Locals. When I was on the Dish website it said I "congradulations" and I could recieve HD Locals. Problem is, I can't. I recieve the local channels but they aren't in HD. 

I read through the forums and can't make heads or tails over some of the stuff. I am gonna call and talk to Dish tomorrow and I would like to have some info from you guys. 

Sorry to ask but I looked around on the forums for a bit and it looks like only major markets are recieving them? What do I need to do to get those? Am I a lost hope? Will I never be able to watch LOST or Heroes in HD? Thanks for the info.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

Both receivers can pick up your local digital signals and then map them with programming data into your guide. There is an input for an antenna wire on the back and then a scan or input feature in the menu to receive them.This would get you by until your local digital channels are available on Dish.


----------



## coldmiser (Mar 10, 2007)

I had a similar situation when I joined. 

I checked Dish's website and it said my locals were available in HD. When I called to order I asked the customer service rep to verify that ALL of my locals were available in HD and she said yes and listed them (ABC, NBC, CBS, Fox), but it turned out to not be the case. I get them all HD except Fox.

When I called Dish and asked them about Fox (I really want Family Guy and American Dad in HD! ) they told me that there was an issue with my local affiliate in Sacramento and they had no date for HD. 

I'm not sure why they are telling people stations are available in HD when they obviously aren't. It's pretty misleading and a bit sneaky.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

coldmiser said:


> When I called Dish and asked them about Fox (I really want Family Guy and American Dad in HD! ) they told me that there was an issue with my local affiliate in Sacramento and they had no date for HD.


I really doesn't matter in your case as Family Guy and American Dad are filmed in sd (as is the Simpsons) so even if you have the HD Fox you would only see them in upconverted sd anyway.


----------



## Bigsauce (Jun 9, 2007)

John W said:


> Both receivers can pick up your local digital signals and then map them with programming data into your guide. There is an input for an antenna wire on the back and then a scan or input feature in the menu to receive them.This would get you by until your local digital channels are available on Dish.


Obviously this is a bit of a silly question but that would mean I would need an antenna correct? I've done some looking into an OTA antenna and they would have to be huge. My friend from around here had one and it's a freakin' monster. I live out in the middle of no where so there is little to no chance I'm recieving them with a Radio Shack one.

I recieved a PM from a user saying he had a "guide" on ebay that I should check out? Anyone else do this? Any info would be cool about that.


----------



## Bigsauce (Jun 9, 2007)

Called DISH today for my "move" and everything went fine. I thought they might give me some $*** because I just had it installed about 2 days ago. But luckily they have contracted their support out to Arabs and every word outta their mouth is "yes sir". Got my Chicago locals up and running. THanks for the help everyone.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

coldmiser said:


> I had a similar situation when I joined.
> 
> I checked Dish's website and it said my locals were available in HD. When I called to order I asked the customer service rep to verify that ALL of my locals were available in HD and she said yes and listed them (ABC, NBC, CBS, Fox), but it turned out to not be the case. I get them all HD except Fox.
> 
> ...


Sac is Tribune station and that is the problem. Look for threads here and at Sat guys about the Seattle locals. It will explain a lot of what is going on. The Trib is selling off several stations and that may take care of the problem. The ppl at the Fox station in Sac & Seattle are nice but the corp stinks. I know engineers at both locations.


----------



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

Bigsauce said:


> Obviously this is a bit of a silly question but that would mean I would need an antenna correct? I've done some looking into an OTA antenna and they would have to be huge. My friend from around here had one and it's a freakin' monster. I live out in the middle of no where so there is little to no chance I'm recieving them with a Radio Shack one.
> 
> I recieved a PM from a user saying he had a "guide" on ebay that I should check out? Anyone else do this? Any info would be cool about that.


 I use an Antennas Direct 91XG on 15 ft mast on roof with rotor peaked for Walnut Grove (Sacramento) towers which are 63 miles away. Good signal on 921 and new 622 except during rain or fog.
no preamp ( tested with channel master amp - did not help)

They make high quality antennas at reasonable prices. The 91XG(93" long) $99 at Antennas Direct worked better than the high gain corner Yagi antenna from Winegard (PR-9022 78" long) I had before ($42 at stark electronics on-line)

I also have a 15 ft tower and channel Master CM9521 A rotor.

http://www.antennasdirect.com/outdoor.html

http://www.starkelectronic.com/cmmatv.htm#rotor

Paul


----------



## coldmiser (Mar 10, 2007)

garys said:


> I really doesn't matter in your case as Family Guy and American Dad are filmed in sd (as is the Simpsons) so even if you have the HD Fox you would only see them in upconverted sd anyway.


Yeah, it was a joke since that's about all I watch on FOX.


----------



## tegage (Sep 3, 2005)

Bigsauce said:


> Obviously this is a bit of a silly question but that would mean I would need an antenna correct? I've done some looking into an OTA antenna and they would have to be huge. My friend from around here had one and it's a freakin' monster. I live out in the middle of no where so there is little to no chance I'm recieving them with a Radio Shack one.
> 
> I recieved a PM from a user saying he had a "guide" on ebay that I should check out? Anyone else do this? Any info would be cool about that.


soldsignal.com has a large selection of antennas online. They are located in the Detroit area so what you order typically shows up in one day here in West Michigan.


----------



## kckucera (Aug 1, 2005)

If you object to the size outside or roof mount you might try an attic installation. That has worked well for me. I did a similar install for my father 56 miles NW from Chicago and it worked better than his old one on a rotor.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Bigsauce said:


> Called DISH today for my "move" and everything went fine. I thought they might give me some $*** because I just had it installed about 2 days ago. But luckily they have contracted their support out to Arabs and every word outta their mouth is "yes sir". Got my Chicago locals up and running. THanks for the help everyone.


Congratulations on your Medium-Definition TV signals  .


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

You'd be surprised how small a huge antenna looks when you get it up above the roofline. My wife did not like the looks of the Radio Shack U75-R that I had up, but she has no objection to the CM4228 I replaced it with, its BIGGER, go figure.


----------



## loves2watch (Mar 27, 2006)

Bigsauce said:


> Obviously this is a bit of a silly question but that would mean I would need an antenna correct? I've done some looking into an OTA antenna and they would have to be huge. My friend from around here had one and it's a freakin' monster. I live out in the middle of no where so there is little to no chance I'm recieving them with a Radio Shack one.
> 
> I recieved a PM from a user saying he had a "guide" on ebay that I should check out? Anyone else do this? Any info would be cool about that.


Check out this antenna. No need for a VHF antenna since all analog will be gone soon. http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?main_cat=03&PROD=AD-DB8


----------



## tegage (Sep 3, 2005)

loves2watch said:


> Check out this antenna. No need for a VHF antenna since all analog will be gone soon. http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?main_cat=03&PROD=AD-DB8


That's not true. Several of our local stations in West Michigan broadcast their digital signals on VHF channels. For example WWMT analog is on channel 3 and digital is on channel 2. WOOD's analog is on 8 and digital on 7. So one needs an antenna that works for both UHF and VHF around here.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

tegage said:


> That's not true. Several of our local stations in West Michigan broadcast their digital signals on VHF channels. For example WWMT analog is on channel 3 and digital is on channel 2. WOOD's analog is on 8 and digital on 7. So one needs an antenna that works for both UHF and VHF around here.


Actually that is somewhat true. After the cutover to all digital, many stations now transmitting their digital on UHF may revert to their original channels in the VHF band.
The exception is that channels 2 through 6 will not be used from what I have heard.

I would also expect that there may be isolated areas where all the channels were on UHF only. I wish this were true everywhere as simpler antennas could be used, but alas, here in San Francisco viewing area, there will be a few on the VHF band.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

loves2watch said:


> Check out this antenna. No need for a VHF antenna since all analog will be gone soon. http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?main_cat=03&PROD=AD-DB8


See my note above. One thing nice about that style antenna is, it may pick up the very upper band of VHF channels. Mine picked up channel 12 nicely. It's a Channel Master version of the same antenna.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

loves2watch said:


> Check out this antenna. No need for a VHF antenna since all analog will be gone soon. http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?main_cat=03&PROD=AD-DB8


I tried the UHF antenna in my area and had to hang a VHF to get my CBS and NBC. All my locals are now up and working. There has been no announcements as to whether they will move once the analogs are gone (I doubt that will change as all the analogs here are UHF and two HD's were set up for VHF.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Bigsauce said:


> I recieved a PM from a user saying he had a "guide" on ebay that I should check out? Anyone else do this? Any info would be cool about that.


Don't buy any "Guides" from people on Ebay. Typically they are either stuffed with information that you can get here or at other places on the net (try avsforums.com) or are violating other people's copyrights.


----------



## yardbird (May 7, 2007)

Richard King said:


> Don't buy any "Guides" from people on Ebay. Typically they are either stuffed with information that you can get here or at other places on the net (try avsforums.com) or are violating other people's copyrights.


I looked at one of those guides on eBay and I am about as sure as I can be that it's going to tell you how to build your own UHF antenna. Very easy to do. I built one before I ended up buying my channel Master CM4228. Why did I buy one if the one I built worked so well? Because the one I built was ugly 

See... I don't have an attic. So my antenna is outside. My wife wasn't real fond of me buying an antenna since nobody here watches HD locals except ME! However.... I built a 4-bay out of scrap lumber and coat hangars, brought it in the living room while she was watching tv and....

her: "What's that?"

me: "It's an antenna I built. I'm going to hook it up and test it."

her: "Wow.... very nice picture!"

me: "Yeah that's the HD locals"

her: "So where is the antenna going?"

me: "Oh I figure somewhere on this wall in order to get best reception."

her: "In the LIVING ROOM?"

me: "Well, yeah....this one wouldn't last real long outside"

her: "Oh, I don't THINK so!"

And the rest is history. I bought my CM4228 from a local guy for $65. I bought a pair of 10' mast sections and now have a 20' mast from the ground, up. I don't really need a rotor but I might get one later anyways...so I can spin it around and get the Toronto stations as well.


----------

